# N_k_n rumors site :-) big old Canon add on top header again



## kdsand (Jun 18, 2012)

Just makes me chuckle. ;D ;D

http://nikonrumors.com/forum/

I would think that would be kinda irritating to some of the nikon folks. Off to the side it would be like whatever - plastered right at the top big and bold though ----- well its kinda a bit in your face.


----------

